# Pulling a Trailer



## kidracers (Feb 27, 2018)

We have a 1987 pace arrow 30 foot motorhome. We recently bought a 2017 cross v-nose 8 x 20 enclosed trailer. My question is do i need to upgrade the receiver on my rv and do i need weight transfer bars?


----------

